# Replace brompton parts often?



## mustang1 (28 Nov 2015)

I know on a brompton the parts need replacing more often than on a larger bike.

I researched rims and various drivetrain parts need replacing often but what is your experience in how long the various parts last?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Nov 2015)

I've not found things wear out significantly faster. After 6 years, including some touring, I've replaced the tyres and brake blocks. Everything else is just as it was from soon after I got the bike.


----------



## mickle (29 Nov 2015)

Nothing wears out faster on a Brompton except the rims, and then only significantly faster if neglected or abused. There's less material, by virtue of being smaller diameter and they're quite soft alu. Clean the rims every couple of months and replace the brake blocks every six and they'll last.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (30 Nov 2015)

had mine 10 or 11 years, 5 rims, 4 folding pedals (now grind out/change the bearings) about 18 tyres, 4 cranks and 3 swing arm pins (I had a habbit of going out in the middle of the night and using the whole deserted road like a skier does going side to side ...I'm through it now) the rest is on par with grown up bikes.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Nov 2015)

mickle said:


> Nothing wears out faster on a Brompton except the rims, and then only significantly faster if neglected or abused. There's less material, by virtue of being smaller diameter and they're quite soft alu. Clean the rims every couple of months and replace the brake blocks every six and they'll last.


Nonsense....been a B user since 2009. One winter a rim lasted less than a 1000 miles.

The drive train wears out much faster than 700c just by the very nature of being closer to the shitty roads AND going round more per mile. Tyres also wear out quicker again because there's simply less rubber.
And don't get me started on the open bearings on the BSR and BWR or the stupid 2 speed thing that hates Northern grit.


----------



## mickle (30 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Nonsense....been a B user since 2009. One winter a rim lasted less than a 1000 miles.
> 
> The drive train wears out much faster than 700c just by the very nature of being closer to the shitty roads AND going round more per mile. Tyres also wear out quicker again because there's simply less rubber.
> And don't get me started on the open bearings on the BSR and BWR or the stupid 2 speed thing that hates Northern grit.



Been a Brompton owner since 1990. Have sold them since 1985. Have worked in three Brompton dealerships including the LBC in Victoria when it was the only one.

The bottom bracket of a Brompton is no closer to the ground than your hybreed . So it's no more susceptible to dirt. Neither do the chainrings turn any faster, nor does the chain travel faster or under greater load. Sure, the rear sprocket is smaller. I've never worn one out in spite of being big and fat and high mileage.

What kills tyres? Wearing out? In my experience it's the accumulation of cuts from glass that eventually renders a tyre fit for the bin. A Brompton tyre doesn't cut up any faster than a larger diameter tyre.

The problem with Bromptons is that people neglect them that's why bits wear faster.

And yes, the derailleur is sh!t for getting clogged up. But that's not what we're talking about.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Been a Brompton owner since 1990. Have sold them since 1985. Have worked in three Brompton dealerships including the LBC in Victoria when it was the only one.
> 
> The bottom bracket of a Brompton is no closer to the ground than your hybreed . So it's no more susceptible to dirt. Neither do the chainrings turn any faster, nor does the chain travel faster or under greater load. Sure, the rear sprocket is smaller. I've never worn one out in spite of being big and fat and high mileage.
> 
> ...


I did not IIRC mention the BB, and the rest of your comment is smoke n mirrors. Don't get me wrong, I'm an avid B discipal co-morbid with being a realist, B's are shoot in my world of Northern Grit and reasonably hilly country. 
B's are comfy slow slugs that require more maintenance than a Game of Thrones Queen.


----------



## FrankCrank (1 Dec 2015)

....I'm reminded of that joke about a good yard-broom lasting forever. Every now and then you have to get a new handle or head, but it'll last forever.....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ....I'm reminded of that joke about a good yard-broom lasting forever. Every now and then you have to get a new handle or head, but it'll last forever.....


Ha yeah triggers brush.


----------



## mickle (1 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> I did not IIRC mention the BB, and the rest of your comment is smoke n mirrors. Don't get me wrong, I'm an avid B discipal co-morbid with being a realist, B's are shoot in my world of Northern Grit and reasonably hilly country.
> B's are comfy slow slugs that require more maintenance than a Game of Thrones Queen.



You said that the drive train is closer to the ground and this is why Brompton transmissions wear out more quickly than on a 700c bike. The drivetrains are centred around the BBs. BBs are the same height from the ground. The chain rings are broadly the same size. Therefore the drivetrain is not lower on a Brompton.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2015)

I generally go through a chain & sprockets every couple of years, but I ride in really crappy weather, and I suspect Mickle's point about neglect hastening the wear might apply...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> You said that the drive train is closer to the ground and this is why Brompton transmissions wear out more quickly than on a 700c bike. The drivetrains are centred around the BBs. BBs are the same height from the ground. The chain rings are broadly the same size. Therefore the drivetrain is not lower on a Brompton.


Seriously you're saying the chain and rear sprockets bearings and hubs are not nearer the ground?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I generally go through a chain & sprockets every couple of years, but I ride in really crappy weather, and I suspect Mickle's point about neglect hastening the wear might apply...


Neglect on B equals quicker wear than the same the same neglect on a 700c bike.


----------

